# Taking utovlan but no period



## rubyrue.co.uk (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi

I am currently taking chlomid 150mg of which i experience some side effects, headaches, dizziness etc.  my doctor advised me to take a break this month as i was going on holiday and prescribed utovlan in case i still had a period without the chlomid. well 2 days in to my holiday i had a few stomach aches and decided to take the utovlan i took these for three and a half days but then stopped as they were giving stomach cramps and i was coming home anyway. 5 days after i stopped taking the tablets i went to see my GP and asked how long until i had a period, she said usually within 3 days of stopping the tablets you would have AF.  she did a pregnancy test that came back negative and told me she was sure i would have AF but just have to wait.  Well that was 11 days ago now i still have the stomach aches and the sore nipples but no AF.  Is this normal and is it possible i wont get a. i cant start taking my chlomid again until i do and it is really frustrating.  Thanks for reading my post and any advice you may have....

RubyRu


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Rubyru,
I'm afraid mucked up cycles is par for the course with hormone treatments. Realise it's frustrating but AF will show up eventually.
Maz x


----------

